# ibs and thyroid problems? am i alone?



## caitylin16 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hello,I'm 21 with hypothyroidism and IBS-D. Does anyone else have this combo? Its reeking havoc on me and I feel as if I am closer to 70 not 21. My IBS-D is what I consider severe since nothing I take is helping much other than downing 3 Immodium in one day. I am on Modulon right now for my D but its not helping a lot. I am also on thyoid replacement pills for life.Any suggestions as to what is going on?I have read that there is a link between the 2 but how am I supposed to know and talk to my doctor? She doesn't really believe me and just brushes everything off...I'm at my wits end. I'm bloated 24/7, gained 35 pounds in 1 year, and my D is getting worse. Also my immune system is in the poop-shoot (pun intended). HELP!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You may want to check over on http://www.mediboard.com. One of our sister boards over there is focused on thyroid issues and they may be more help.A lot of people have both thyroid and GI issues and any physical stress (like hormones out of balance) can make IBS worse than it would be if the body was not physically stressed.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Yes, hope you will visit Mediboard. It is THE place for thyroid info. The folks over there know their stuff when it comes to all things thyroid! Best wishes!


----------



## caitylin16 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you very much! I will check it out tomorrow!


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

to caitylin16Yep I have this magnificent combo!







ah...and the doctor who doesn't believe you thingy as well adds to the combo.Am not sure how the things are related. Might be worth looking into this but I am not sure if it would help with finding a solution.


----------



## xxterrixx (Oct 28, 2009)

I went to a natural health clinic to talk about my gas/bloating and anxiety attacks (vicious cycle-both cuases both if you no what i mean) that doc calls IBS. i had a colonic hydrotherapy to rule out anything like parasites and it just showed i was producung CONSTANT amounts of gas! he suggested a sensitivity test and he did tests for all my hormones and vitamins and digestive enzymes, turns out i have an underactive piuitary gland, low vitamin b levels and all my digestive enzymes are out as well as zinc. my digestive enzymes arnt working properly which is why i produce gas because my food isnt actually being digested!i am going for a toxic triangle test next week to sort it out and get herbal remedies.http://www.ed2k.org.uk/toxicity_test.htmmaybe its worth a shot?


----------



## peggykkkkk (Sep 9, 2009)

hi kiddo,just reading your blog,i have the thyriod and diarrhea problem.ive had these longer, than youve been alive.i didnt draw a healthy breath since 1976.finally its here.i found this by accident.glycopyrrolate 2 xs a day.i take it for sweating perfusely.it totally stopped my diarrhea.i cant stress enough how great i feel with this pill.please check with your dr. see if you can take it.its so worth it.ive tried it all.this is my answer,i cant possibly be the only one this pill will help,help yourself honey,they just dont have the answer yet.i found my own answer.im trying to share it with the world,it needs to be out there,its a fix.please check it out ,you may save yourself many years of misery.good luck peg


----------



## transatlanticist (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi Caitylin, I also fall into the same group as you! I was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism at age 7. Now, at age 22, I have hypothyroidism and take Synthroid daily, but I also have severe IBS-D. From what I know, an under-active thyroid often results in constipation, but apparently not for either of us! My immune system is also crappy (pun intended as well) because of my thyroid problems and the fact that I follow a restricted diet due to my IBS. What I find helps, since my digestive tract has a hard time with raw fruits and veggies as well as vitamin C supplements, is that I take a probiotic supplement every day to boost my immune system. Before I had to cut dairy out of my diet, I would eat probiotic yogurt every day, which is a tastier option than popping pills. However, if you're thinking about trying probiotics, Digestive Advantage makes one specific to those with IBS, which I just started trying. Some people have had good luck with Align, though I didn't find it particularly helpful; I prefer Nutrition Now PB8, which is cheaper and worked just as well. Unfortunately, the only other advice I have would be to get your thyroid levels checked every few months to make sure your thyroid medication is doing what it's supposed to. You might also want to consider seeing a gastroenterologist. My primary care physician also brushed off my IBS complaints for months, telling me to "just eat more fiber." After that, I just gave up on her and went to see a gastroenterologist, who has been INFINITELY more helpful and with whose help I am finally getting on the right track to feeling better. I'm saddened to hear about how you're feeling and I hope you find some relief soon!


----------

